# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  عرض العروض لمدة60 دقيقة فقط من الساعة 18:00 إلى الساعة 19:00

## خدمه التصميم

عرض العروض لمدة60 دقيقة فقط من الساعة 18:00 إلى الساعة 19:00
كوب عيد الأم الغالية بسعر 8 ريال وكمية محدودة من دوحة الألوان كل عام وأنتم بخير ترقبوا عروض 60 دقيقة تاريخ 29/4/1434هـ ـ الموافق 11/3/2013م


كل عام وانت بآلف خير يامي حلوة بالمناسبة عيد الأم 21 آذار 2013م
عرض لفترة اسبوع من دوحة الألوان الطباعة على الأكواب السحرية 
طباعة صوركم ـ اساميكم ـ مناسباتكم ـ رسوماتكم ـ اي شيء حلو في حياتكم 
والاحتفاظ به كـ ذكرى جميلة أو تقديمة كهدايا لأحبابكم 
طباعة على الأكواب السحرية والعادية 
وللأمانة في طباعة صوركم يمكنكم طباعة صورتكم الشخصية على الاكواب وبأنفسكم او تحت اشرافكم  
عرض لفترة اسبوع                                      [IMG]file:///C:%5CUsers%5CACER%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsoht  mlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_image002.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:%5CUsers%5CACER%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsoht  mlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_image004.png[/IMG]
الطباعة على الأكواب بالليزر بـ 15  ريال
الطباعة السحرية على الأكواب بـ  25 ريال
*الطباعة على بروش من دوحة الألوان 5 حبات بـ 50 ريال * 
*100 بروش سعر للحبة 5 ريال*
*1000بروش سعر للحبة  4 ريال* 
*3000 بروش سعر للحبة 3,5 ريال*
*للاستفسار* :
038634808ـ0549351502

----------

